

Show HN: Coldcrate, large short-term burst storage using the Dropbox API - ninetax
https://github.com/Satshabad/coldcrate

======
Dystopian
It's a pretty cool little hack. Nice usage of the API.

It's not very respectful though towards the limits to their service,
especially since they use S3[1] as part of their backend - :. rampant usage of
this type of tool could definitely put a dent in their bottom line (bandwidth
costs / etc.)

[1] <https://www.dropbox.com/help/7/en>

~~~
ninetax
Thanks, yes I realized that if everyone started using this it would not be fun
for dropbox, but from what I have just been testing it on I am pretty sure
they have measures in place to limit the undo space.

But in any case, it's not my brightest hack. Any ideas for a cooler project to
procrastinate with?

------
ninetax
Hey, I made this last night while procrastinating. It was just a little
project to learn a bit about the Dropbox api.

